# has anybody ever used hydor inline heater?



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

I bought one (300w) and since yesterday the temperature starts dropping even I set up higher temperature. But the indication light is still on. the first day when I started to use, it kept blicking which was very noisy but it did heat the tank and now it is quite but no heating at all.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

What is the water volume you are trying to heat. You may have a defective heater.


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

*65 G tank*

not sure if this is defective.


----------



## discusboy (Jan 9, 2009)

*Heater*

I have used this brand of heater for over 5 years and have always found them to be reliable. Only had 1 defective one in that time, and i've purchased 4.
They work great and I found them to be very accurate.

Depending how much water your trying to heat, the red light is going to keep coming on until the tank temp is stable


----------

